# Federal withholding on paystub?



## Evildead2 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hello. I was attempting to see how much my tax return would be this year but on I can’t find the “Federal tax withheld” line on my pay stub. Is it worded differently on targets pay stubs? Thanks


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 12, 2022)

On the right side of the stub, under employee taxes, there are (at least) three entries, OASDI (Social Security), Medicare, and federal withholding.


----------

